# astrex



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

my astrex lines are going well so i thought i would show you all my newest baby boy, an agouti.
[IMG]http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q632/besty74/IMG_3183.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q632/besty74/IMG_3178.jpg[/IMG]

excuse the blurry pics he is very fast!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

he is beautiful and so cute


----------

